# What to do with my Nikon D1x?



## mergetrio (Aug 10, 2011)

Currently, I own a Nikon D1x, Nikkor 24-120mm, Nikkor 60mm and SB-28DX Flash.  I bought them back in 2004 and they are in fantastic condition.  Fast forward and digital cameras have advanced and the prices have come down quite a bit.

Should I upgrade?  Which Nikon?  I'm assuming my lenses will fit all Nikon SLRs.  Or, should I just keep it?

Thanks for your opinions.

PS I sent it to Nikon today for a software update.


----------



## powasky (Aug 10, 2011)

Convert your old camera to IR and purchase a D700.  Boom clap.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 10, 2011)

powasky said:


> Convert your old camera to IR and purchase a D700.  Boom clap.



+1


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 10, 2011)

Or, if don't already have one, get an AC power cord & intervelometer remote for it ($60 total) and use it as a dedicated camera for long-term time lapse photography..... plants growing, fruit rotting, set it out in the back yard for a day and catch the clouds going by, etc.


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 10, 2011)

Liking the idea of IR conversion. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## mergetrio (Aug 10, 2011)

IR, as in infrared?  How would I do it?  Kit or professional?  How much?  I think this is a great idea!


----------



## mergetrio (Aug 10, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> powasky said:
> 
> 
> > Convert your old camera to IR and purchase a D700.  Boom clap.
> ...



This is also very creative and cool.


----------



## Markw (Aug 10, 2011)

You can do it at home with a kit, but I'd definately go with professional.  Around $400.  Go 830nm. 

Mark


----------



## mergetrio (Aug 10, 2011)

powasky said:


> Convert your old camera to IR and purchase a D700.  Boom clap.



So, is D700 the hot camera from Nikon?


----------



## Markw (Aug 10, 2011)

The D700 seems to be Nikon's hottest camera overall, yes. But it's not the one that sells the most, by far, because of the price tag ($2700). It's not quite a beginner camera, but it's definately something to learn on! It's really a beast of a camera. Of course Nikons D3/s/x line are supposed to be considered their best, but they're being replaced on the 24th (the D700 may as well, but I personally doubt it). The D700 has been out of stock pretty much everywhere lately. The D7000 is Nikon's hottest camera on the consumer/prosumer market. Both will do you great for a long, long time to come. The D300s (slightly above D7000, I'd say) and D90 (below D7000) are also amazing cameras. I love both of mine.

Mark


----------



## Bynx (Aug 11, 2011)

I traded in my D1X body and got $175 off the price of a new D7000. The lenses I kept.


----------



## mergetrio (Aug 11, 2011)

How long do you think is D700's product life cycle before a major improvement comes along?  I want to make sure that it keeps its value for awhile, unlike the D1x.  Since, my purchase of D1x the technological improvements in the digital technology seems to be exponential.


----------



## KmH (Aug 11, 2011)

I sold my last D1X about a year ago.

Nikon has not changed their mount since 1959. However, many of Nikon's entry-level compact cameras aren't made with an auto focus screw-drive system in them.

Also your SB-28DX is not compatible with Nikon's Creative Lighting System (CLS) but can still be used in manual mode.

If what you now have still does what you need it to do, you don't need to upgrade.


----------



## ulrichsd (Aug 11, 2011)

mergetrio said:


> How long do you think is D700's product life cycle before a major improvement comes along?  I want to make sure that it keeps its value for awhile, unlike the D1x.  Since, my purchase of D1x the technological improvements in the digital technology seems to be exponential.



The rumor is that the D800 (D700 replacement) is due end of the year or begining of next year.  However, I'm sure the D700 will be a nice camera for a while, but expect a price drop once the new D800 is released.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 11, 2011)

You can give it to me! :hug::


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 11, 2011)

or ME! i LOVE my D1x, and would certainly not turn down another. 

if you ever think you might need a backup body, maybe keep the D1x around for that?


----------



## mergetrio (Aug 12, 2011)

SrBiscuit said:


> or ME! i LOVE my D1x, and would certainly not turn down another.
> 
> if you ever think you might need a backup body, maybe keep the D1x around for that?



I sent it to Nikon the other day for a software upgrade.  So long as it's compatible with the latest design/photo softwares I might just keep and use it.  Thanks for the all the advice thus far!


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I traded in my D1X body and got $175 off the price of a new D7000. The lenses I kept.



The D1x sells for around $250 on ebay, I'd just sell it there.


----------



## KmH (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm sure glad I got more than $250 for mine, and avoided paying any eBay fees to boot.

It can get expensive selling camera gear on eBay.


----------



## mergetrio (Aug 16, 2011)

KmH said:


> I'm sure glad I got more than $250 for mine, and avoided paying any eBay fees to boot.
> 
> It can get expensive selling camera gear on eBay.



I'm going to squeeze out $200 from a Nikon retailer.  I don't want to deal with Ebay/Craigslist for this.


----------



## edddial (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Bynx, how is your D7000 so far? I have some problem with mine as compared to D90. See here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/254218-d7000-mechanical-sound.html


----------



## matthewm (Nov 6, 2011)

I had my d2x that I wasn't using converted to infra red. Now it is a dedicated infra red camera that has a new lease on life! The conversion cost me AU $250


----------

